# Serial number question - the 'x'



## joe@rivden.com (May 31, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I am new to the group and recently acquired a 13" x 6' (pics and details are coming). My serial number is 12550tkx14. South bend literature tells me that t=13", k=qcgb, and x=special. Well I know my lathe is "special" to me but I doubt that is what SB had in mind . Can anyone shed some light on what this refers to? I am also curious about the 14, I have even less information on that.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## pjf134 (May 31, 2011)

The "x" is special, that means something from the factory was ordered special, like turret, large spindle, special color ect. ect. The 14 at the end is a 13" lathe, the 9" lathes use 10 for some reason that I do not know. I hope this helps.
 Paul


----------



## joe@rivden.com (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Paul. Sounds like the 'x' is a general catch-all for a special order but nothing in particular.

Joe


----------



## joe@rivden.com (Jun 1, 2011)

1200rpm,

Thanks, that is likely it. I got a copy of the order card from South Bend and to my surprise there is a big red 'HARD BED' stamped on it. What a bonus!
[attachimg=1]


----------

